
A transcript of Donald Trump’s meeting with the Washington Post editorial board - secfirstmd
https://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/post-partisan/wp/2016/03/21/a-transcript-of-donald-trumps-meeting-with-the-washington-post-editorial-board/
======
pink_dinner
So..more free press for Donald Trump?

